# Chord tones, enclosure and passing tones in blues



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

These are concepts from jazz that you also hear among straight blues players. I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey there! I just wanted to let you know I really like your teaching videos. You know your stuff, you can play, and you present it clearly and understandably. I am way too much self taught, with a lifetime of too many ingrained bad habits and sloppy techniques to be any good to any student if I tried to teach. There are lots of guys who want to play like (insert name of famous guitar hero here). I wish there were more teachers like you. Both the technical skill level, and understanding of theory would improve.

In other words, you strike me as a musician that happens to play guitar, as opposed to a guitarist that tries to play music.

Thanks for sharing these videos, I always enjoy them.

Peace,

Paul


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Paul, I am very glad to hear your feedback! Thank you.


----------

